# why is dog shampoo eight dollars?



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

ok I admit it, my dogs need a bath really bad. I mean paige is stinky. so I go to buy shampoo and there is no dog shampoo under 8 bucks at pet supplies? what is up with that? the lady next to me says she just uses her own shampoo which is what I am going to do cuz that seem s ridiculous for shampoo. what is up with that? the dilemma is that I have to make a big game out of it to shampoo paige so it turns into a big ordeal cuz she is a nut job but she is stinking up my bed, lol.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sssshh--pipe down!







Do you want The Paige







to HEAR you??














You're talkin' 'bout a dog with major 'TUDE here!!







Seriously, I found shampoo for $5 on Drsfostersmith.com but there'd be shipping. I dunno if people shampoo has the appropriate pH for dogs? Maybe it doesn't matter? Anyway, yep, you're right it sure isn't cheap!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Where in Michigan are you at? There are some places you can get it for less then $8 but I have no clue how far you are away from them.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thats cheap Jack's shampoo is 25 bucks.............


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

The cheap HUMAN shampoo is cheap because it uses HARSH chemicals that really shouldn't be there. A GIANT bottle of Mane and Tail shampoo at Feed and Seed stores is the most inexpensive way to go. I used to use the Dog Oatmeal shampoo on my hair and beard because it smells like Cherry Almond and has no harsh chemicals in it. It makes me really hungry after I use it.....


Powell


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

phazewolf, do you ever shop at K9 Specialties? it is on 14/mound. You can save a lot of money by shopping there, people come from canada to shop there!!! It's not close to me so I only go once a month or so but I highly recommend it.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEphazewolf, do you ever shop at K9 Specialties? it is on 14/mound. You can save a lot of money by shopping there, people come from canada to shop there!!! It's not close to me so I only go once a month or so but I highly recommend it.


Yes I do which is why I was asking where you were located at. I drive out to Howell to see one of my friends all the time on weekends and I could pick stuff up for you if you like if you are on the way or near by.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think my dog shampoo is about $11, but I'm picky about smells (don't want a working German Shepherd smelling like a flower) and I get one that is medicated b/c my mutt gets hot spots. But I so rarely bathe my dogs, it lasts probably 6 months even with three dogs. Sometimes my dogs roll in crap of some sort but I just rinse with the hose whatever part is dirty. They never really smell bad, I only bathe them for shows or if we are staying at someone's house, just so I can say I did so they seem more clean.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Just a quick tip - if you can't get dog shampoo, you can always use Dawn Dishsoap.







Not human shampoo, though.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

oops well she got vo5 cause that's all i had. wish i knew about dawn though cause wouldn't you know , i have some? she is quite dluffy and doesn't smell like who knows what anymore


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think if you only bathe your dogs occasioanaly, like once or twice a year like I do, then it doesn't really matter much if you use human shampoo, or mild, ph neutral dish soap. 

But I know that many people bathe their dogs every month, or every other month - in that case, I think getting dog shampoo is important to avoid stripping the natural oils and drying out their hair and skin. And if I wanted to save a few bucks, I'd use baby shampoo. 

But that's for me. I'm sure that it might be different for different dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Powell beat me to it -- i used Mane and Tail for years...

another option i like is Dr Bronners Magic Soaps. its natural, can be used for just about anything (bathing, hair, dishes, laundry, etc) and i love the smell.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I use the organic bar soaps, like Shampoochie that typically run like $5 or so, plus shipping. They last a while, are easy to use since you just rub the bar over the dog and lather and they SMELL great! I order it online and I love the way the soaps leave the pups smelling and feeling.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A bottle of dog shampoo lasts years so it's worth getting the good stuff!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If you don't use it often I don't see a reason to go cheap and use shampoo that is inappropriate for a dog.







I'd rather spend $11 every 1.5-2 months (My dogs are bathed every week/every other week depending on the season, some times as much as twice a week) on dog shampoo that leaves my dog feeling and looking great than go cheap with $2 human shampoo that leaves my dog itchy with a dry coat.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

When we give Rocky a bath (normally 2 or 3 times per year) we have used baby shampoo if we dont have dog shampoo.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ours is around $30.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomIf you don't use it often I don't see a reason to go cheap and use shampoo that is inappropriate for a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to dig up the old thread but was wondering if it was OK to bathe your dog that often.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: smyke
> sorry to dig up the old thread but was wondering if it was OK to bathe your dog that often.


No, I think that is too much and will strip the natural oils from the coat. 

I bathe my dogs maybe two or three times a year - when needed, when too muddy. They are raw fed, so they don't smell, tho. 

But I can see if people have allergies that more frequent bathing would help to keep the shedding and dander down.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My shampoo is about $16. It is a concentrate that needs to be diluted. there are no detergents and it's all natural made from Emu oil. It strips everything out of the hair but it doesn't dry out her skin since it puts oils back in.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AngelaMOJust a quick tip - if you can't get dog shampoo, you can always use Dawn Dishsoap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, I've seen, here and there, references to Dawn Detergent as a dog shampoo. I don't quite understand that. The second ingredient is sodium lauryl sulfate, which is something we're told repeatedly to avoid in human shampoo because it strips your hair so badly. 

Note the source of the first study. This isn't a woo-woo alternative pseudo medical journal. It's a respectable journal: http://www.actox.org/Journal/Journal.aspx. 



> Quote:
> 
> What Science Says About Sodium Lauryl Sulfate
> 
> ...


http://www.jasoncosmetics.com/sodium_lauryl_sulfate.html



Human shampoo may or may not have sodium lauryl sulfate in it. (It may have sodium laureth sulfate which is not the same thing and not as harsh). But it has other ingredients that dilutes this potent irritant. I'd much rather use human shampoo on my dog than any traditional dish detergent. 

Although, of course, neither are really appropriate.


----------

